

Slowly, Slowly: Growing From Side-Project to Funded Startup - natgordon
http://natgordon.com/slowly-slowly-growing-from-side-project-to-fu

======
aklemm
Could you expand on what your bad contracting experience was? And did you end
up funding this project with contracting income over the last (almost) 2
years?

Congrats on keeping it going!

~~~
natgordon
The bad contracting experience was as a developer with an early-stage start-
up. I was living in Canada and they were in the Valley.

That money, plus money saved during my time at Amazon, plus money my husband
made contracting, was what we lived on. During 2011 my husband was a student
and I stayed at home with my son (which is what most professionals do for the
first year in Canada).

BabyList has been paying me a salary for the past year (which is awesome).

------
subpixel
Congrats on the follow-through! It's great to hear about niches that everyone
might assume are all locked-up being wide open to good ideas, well-executed.

------
dmgrow
Welcome to the 500 family! Lots of great resources and mentors to help
continue to accelerate the growth of Baby List.

------
bgraves
I'm curious, what is the revenue model for babylist?

~~~
natgordon
Currently we make money through affiliate programs.

~~~
bgraves
Thanks for the reply!

------
charlietran
good advice, and congrats on 500 startups! one small mistake: in the last
paragraph, "excepted" should be "accepted".

~~~
natgordon
Thanks! fixed.

